# Nice night Navarre beach!



## Bigbrown (Jul 11, 2015)

Fished for 2 hours. 8 total bites. 5 fish landed. Kept 1 nice pomp and whiting. Hooked something really big.....busted me off after about 5 min.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice meal there


----------



## Versatile170 (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice! what time did you get them?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Alright now , I need all you destin ,Navarre and, pensacola guys to take up bass fishing. Y'all seem to be thinning the herd before they make it over here to west . Lol


----------



## Bigbrown (Jul 11, 2015)

Versatile170 said:


> Nice! what time did you get them?




Bite was scattered


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Awesome!

I plan on heading out there today around 3pm.


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

The loss was probably another black drum. the_full_monty caught a couple the other day that were studs, 30-40lb.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

We landed 5 pompano, 3 undersized and 2 keepers. I'll post photos later. We used fresh peeled shrimp an orange shrimp and a white shrimp fish bite. It was a loaded hook. Orange went on first then fresh peeled shrimp, then white fish bite. Fished from 3-5:45


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Here the two 12 inchers


----------



## Bigbrown (Jul 11, 2015)

Shrimp300 said:


> The loss was probably another black drum. the_full_monty caught a couple the other day that were studs, 30-40lb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




I've caught big uglies in Texas. They are a blast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigbrown (Jul 11, 2015)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Here the two 12 inchers




Nice eaters right there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I was thinking pomps would be early with all this nice weather. Time to hit the beach. We were suppose to go last weekend at the last minute the boss wanted to work.


----------

